# amt of brisket per person



## mtyrell

My husband is going to smoke a brisket for abt 18-20 people.  How big of brisket should he get?


----------



## jirodriguez

A serving is generally 1/4 to 1/3 lb. per person of finished product, and you lose approx. 30° of the weight between raw and cooked. So you need approx. 6.5-7 lbs. of uncooked brisket minimum. If they are large eaters I would get a 10 lb. brisket just to be safe.


----------



## raastros2

Iam from Louisiana we eat more than 1/2 pound a person usually...for 20 people is get the whole 16 pounds....then again I like having some left over


----------



## jjwdiver

remember that good sides will help too, so choose wisely and whatever size brisket you get will be good if you follow the above suggestions. You will likely not have leftovers as most people gobble it all once they have tasted true smoked brisket!  Post qview please.

John


----------



## flatbottombros

If you are offering a variety of side items i would agree with the quarter pound per person. i also would set up my buffet line with side items or low ckst items first, proteins last the plates fill up with sides and not enough room for meats. Every chef in the world will agree.Thumbs Up


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Welcome ,Mtyrell . All good answers.

Please go by Roll Call and list your location so we can help you better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun here and send Q-view as often as possible .

Have a Happy Holiday and...


----------

